# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Εκπαίδευση >  ΕΠΑΛ Πλοίαρχος

## ASYRMATISTHS

Καλησπέρα σας, μήπως ξέρει να μου πεί κανείς τι δικαιώματα έχει κάποιος που τελειώνει Πλοίαρχος σε ΕΠΑΛ?
Που μπορεί να δουλέψει.
Σε ποιά θέση στο πλοίο.
Και γενικά πληροφορίες για κάποιον που έχει τελειώσει αυτή την ειδικότητα.     Θα ήθελα να μάθω κάποια πράγματα γιατί σκέφτομαι σε περίπου 2 χρόνια να γραφτώ σε νυχτερινό λύκειο.
Σας ευχαριστώ και συγγνώμη αν σας κούρασα με τις πολλές ερωτήσεις μου αλλά έχω ψάξει στο google και μου βγάζει μόνο κάτι αόριστα άρθρα και διάφορα άλλα κείμενα που μιλάνε γενικά περί του θέματος.   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

